# SB-600 won't adjust from 14mm



## Familyphotog (Nov 8, 2010)

Seems to be stuck on 14 mm, I can't change it.  Last time I used the flash I heard a weird popping sound from it, could something have blown out?  Flash still works fine though.  I would consult my manual but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 8, 2010)

Is the diffuser pulled down?


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 8, 2010)

Try these two
*Did you try removing wide-angle diffuser?
*Did you call Nikon?


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> Is the diffuser pulled down?


+1.

When the built-in diffuser is down 14 mm is all you get.

The SB-800 has a small switch that is activated when you put a diffusion cover on the flash head, but the SB-600 doesn't.

You can download a PDF of the manual at www.nikonusa.com


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Canon flashes do the same thing.  When the diffusion screen is out (or not put *all the way* back in), the auto zoom will be stuck at the widest setting.


----------



## Familyphotog (Nov 11, 2010)

AAHH thank you!  Yes, it is down.  I will check that out tomorrow.


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Glad it looks like you figured it out. I had the same problem the first night I used my brand new sb-600, and could not figure it out for the life of me. The problem was that the diffuser wasn't down, but wasn't pushed ALL the way in. So it looked like it was in, but could be pushed just a tad further, which put it back to normal.


----------

